# Dehumidifier or not?



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

***

*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow that's really high - you have very good potential for mould which can be serious problem.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Make sure you run the fan for at least 20 minutes following a shower. That will help some but if the fan isn't clearing the room quickly, as soon as you open the door you have a huge blob of moisture escaping into the rest of the apartment. Get the fan exchanged and see how that works, then get a dehumidifier.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

RicktheChemist said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just a little question, I live in a small 5 1/2 apt here in Montreal and I find that we have a little bit of a humidity problem. The relative humidity in the apt. floats around 70-80 percent on most days and tends to only really decrease during the summer months when the windows are open. I have a fan running in the bathroom when we are in there but it doesn't work that well. (I've purchased another one in hopes that my landlord will replace the one in there) I know a lot of the humidity problem is coming from the bathroom and I presume that the new bathroom fan will help solve that problem.
> 
> ...


Rick, unfortuneately, most of the humidity comes from daily living. Breathing out moisture from our lungs, perspiration, cooking AND the bathroom all conspire to create humidity. The bathroom's lack of air removal is adding to the problem. Do you have a range fan vented to the outside? If you do it's wise to use that diligently when cooking too.
I would suggest a dehumidifier 100%. 
The newer ones are quiet and energy efficient.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

With the cold dampness of winter here in Montreal, the high humidity level common in these old places make the cold go right to your bones, even if it's half decently warm outside. I'd say get the dehumidifier, you'll notice a huge difference in your health, potential allergies, and potentially your hydro bill (you won't have to turn up the heat to compensate for low body temps). You might want to consider how many plants you have in your home as well, as they also contribute to the moisture level.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Ernst has an excellent point, though; make sure the bathroom fan is vented to the outside. If it isn't, it's just returning moist air to the room, or may be contributing to moisture/mould damage between the walls.

A dehumidifier will cost something to run, but will also keep any mould which might want to grow under control.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

make sure you also have renters insurance... cause if you cant solve the problem, and you find mould, then they will cover alot of stuff you would never think of

( i know this cause my g/f is an office manager for a disaster construction firm, that deals with fire, floods and mould )


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

If I understood you correctly, I had this problem when I moved into my first apartment. Moisture and humidity build up in the bathroom during the shower and would float around for awhile. I also had dry air in other areas of apartment which made things worse.
I solved this by keeping the bathroom door open while I showered, moisture would leave the room right away...no mold could build up  
I then got a dehumifier (totally worth the investment) from Canadian Tire. Don't bother getting an expensive one. I got a Honeywell model, $30, does the job great. Keep it in the main room. When I first got it, I ran on high for a hour then lower it to an appropriate level. It automatically starts when the moisture/humidity level in the room drops so I don't need to worry about it. Just have to make sure there is always water in its holder and the moisture/humidity level will stay stable in your apartment.

Hope this helps

Feel free to ask me if you have any questions or you can PM me.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

cc - the "dehumidifier" from Canadian Tire you're describing is actually a "humidifier".
RtC needs a *de*humidifier to get the moisture down.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't know what recourse you have through the rental board, but I would suggest that you have your landlord pay for the dehumidifier. You're not just buying it for your own comfort, but to keep the place from going moldy which should be his responsibility. My landlord paid for mine. Likewise for the fan. Why are you paying for this???


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

krs said:


> cc - the "dehumidifier" from Canadian Tire you're describing is actually a "humidifier".
> RtC needs a *de*humidifier to get the moisture down.


Whoops sorry...my bad


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

RicktheChemist said:


> I have a feeling that this whole place in full of mold but that layers of paint have covered it from being visible. I think it would be more the responsibility of the owner / landlord to replace all the items that are damaged by mold.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> RtC



you having insurance will ensure that this happens


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

If you have mold, you may need a serious detox.

A mild bleach solution is good for surface mold, but if it's in the walls, it can become a serious problem. You may need to call in the pros.


----------

